# Venting the Integrated Engineering valve cover?



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm thinking of installing the IE valve cover on my '08 Jetta.

I see some covers are vented with a very small filter setup, but no hose to the manifold.






I've got a couple questions:

1. Does that small filter get clogged-up quickly, or leak stuff onto the cover?
2. Are there some obvious smells in the cab, since you're not venting to the manifold?

Thanks,

Matthew
Vancouver, Canada


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

The filter will definitely start to leak oil all over the valve cover over time. Youre better off either running a recirculating catch can or a catch can that can vent to atmosphere with a filter

This is my temporary setup


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

My advice would to be at least run a line underneath the car. The oil will build up in the engine bay and clog the filter. Catch can is also as good option :thumbup:


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

This pic is really helpful.

I'm surprised though to see the coil packs sitting above the recessed spots in the IE valve cover. Am I seeing things right?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah they sit above it for easy removal (if you dont have the tool) I can actually pull these out by hand versus using a screwdriver with the stock cover


----------



## Vdub_spikes (Mar 8, 2002)

Do you have a photo of how the other pipe for the catch can looks.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

What make is that catch can?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Its IE's catch can. They have 2 options..a catch can that will let you vent to atmosphere and a recirculating catch can where the vapors can be recirculated back into the system (similar to stock setup)


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Here was my previous setup...just with a filter I grabed from a auto parts store.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

Cherb, thanks for your feedback. As usual, the pics are really helping.

I’ll be installing the IE valve cover with a top filter soon, then probably waiting a few months before installing the can, because of cash flow. I would wait and do the both the cover and can, if that temporary filter setup was hell to live with.

Thoughts? I’m willing to pop the hood every couple days and cleanup things.


----------



## Vdub_spikes (Mar 8, 2002)

How did you setup yours?


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

So far, I've only removed the windshield washer reservoir neck to make room for a catch can. Other than that, I'm deciding if I should start the project by installing just the valve cover with a stubby filter for a vent, or install the cover and catch can all at once. My decision will be based on any feedback I get from guys who have installed the cover filter. If it's not too messy or smelly, I can probably live with the filter vent for a while.


----------



## patrwng (Jun 12, 2013)

Cherb,
I see the line from the valve cover to catch can .... I assume the other line goes underneath and directly in the intake manifold?


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been running the valve cover venting to air for almost 2 years now. The small filter use to eventually leak on to the cover so I went and brought a bigger one and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

Great. This is the kind of info I was looking for.

Do you know (or can you guess) the size of the "bigger" filter? I'm ready to install that IE cover, if I can size the filter correctly.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

patrwng said:


> Cherb,
> I see the line from the valve cover to catch can .... I assume the other line goes underneath and directly in the intake manifold?


Yeah thats the idea. Just waiting for the correct parts to come in. Right now it vents to atmosphere.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Moon5 said:


> Great. This is the kind of info I was looking for.
> 
> Do you know (or can you guess) the size of the "bigger" filter? I'm ready to install that IE cover, if I can size the filter correctly.
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm pretty sure this is the size I got http://m.ebay.com/itm/like/33066376...8QCFQGTfgodCSAA4w&srcrot=711-117182-37290-I'm just not sure what the inlet size is on the bottom of the filter for it to fit.


----------

